# pics of my plows results(big storm)



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey,Just thought ya might like to see some pics of my yard and the piles left over from the last big storm.(25-30cm over two days)


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice job.

Are you carrying like a ton of ballast or does your plow have a downpressure feature? Usually the front end is much lower than the rear.


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

I should have took a couple pics with the plow layed back(backing up)I use a ratchet strap to keep pressure down on the rubber blade while going forward(plowing).I needed it for this storm as the snow had drifted up into banks that were pretty hard.While backing the truck levels out like normal.I don't always use the strap but it works well in those times when you need a bit more bite.When not used I toss it on the floor mat in the back.Even with the strap it doesn't tear up the grass.(as long as it is frozen)


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Believe it or not this was all done in two wheel drive(the t-case shift motor needs replacement)The limited slip rear helps alot and the fact that I have all that body weight built into the suv over the rear wheels.Still amazes me where the thing will go.Can't wait ta get the 4 by working again though.(gives a person more room for error when pushing over edges and such)Thanks for the comment.Keep them coming.


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

When I saw those pictures the other day I thought Hey I've been there before?? Sure enough I had. Set up looks cool Randy. Your work as always is great.


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks.My gear might be a bit newer but I bet ya it's not as tough and rugged as your iron.I really like the look of those trucks like yours.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

is that one of those snowsport plows?


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

No, It's one I built from some steel tube and 1/4" alum plate I had around my shop.It works the same way as a snowsport (no electrics or hydrulics)The edge is a semi truck tire that I cut and bolted between the frame and alum skin.I have learned alot about what DOESN't work and alittle about what DOES for moving snow since I made it .Been fun playing with it in differant snow conditions tweeking it.


----------

